
No, I don't want free lunches - bobblywobbles
https://debugandrelease.blogspot.com/2019/05/no-i-dont-want-free-lunches.html
======
retiredcoder
I am usually the one who scape lunches at work because I want quietness and a
break from work. Also, it is typically the only time of the day I can day
dream and wander around the city center, where I work.

I find that eating at work to be quite unhealthy too. I tend to eat for
instant gratification because I am too wired up, since there is no change of
environment and my cafeteria is quite loud, etc.

I would also skip free dinner in case I work late but I would welcome a cab or
car service to ride me home.

However, I will just add one benefits that would make a difference for me: a
quiet room with yoga mats, maybe a pull up bar and some weights for some
stretching here and there.

